# Careers for People with Social Anxiety



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

What kind of college degree did you get and were you able to find a job? Is this a job that doesn't require a lot of social interaction as others?


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a degree in computer science, programming is a neat way to just do your stuff and stay in a bubble most of the day.

Finding work is easy, we have flexible hours since you don't interact with the client, meetings are simple and you don't say much. I spent my days listening to music and drinking tea while coding, since most people who practice the job have nothing else to do in life discussions during lunch are often about work so it usually makes you feel in your comfort zone.


Although for some reason I've been working really hard of getting out of my anxiety and I've begun software engineer studies.


----------



## jadepenguin (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm also in software engineering/computer programming, I've heard of people getting jobs in the field where they can work at home and just program on their computers instead of a typical office job


----------



## Pinkydink (Nov 18, 2011)

I've always had a love of the morbid and am pursuing an degree in funeral services. I 'm looking forward to embalming dead bodies and making them presentable for the funeral services. Only downfall is having to deal with family members during such a stressful time:/ I think there is a way around that, though.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

_::: takes notes :::_


----------

